# ATTN: audi techs [4.2 issues]



## mikey k (Jun 24, 2009)

never mind.... this place is useless http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by mikey k at 1:08 PM 12-13-2009_


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: ATTN: audi techs [4.2 issues] (mikey k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikey k* »_never mind.... this place is useless http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


can't do much if you don't share.


----------

